# Can bettas get Neon Tetra Disease?



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Ive heard they cant, and Im hoping not. Ive researched that it, to my knowledge, will only spread out of spiecies to chiclids and not gouramis..

I ask because one resued neon, Kumquat, died on like Friday of what very well couldve been NTD; he had a slight silver patch on his back and would sometimes not schoal. I noticed it the night before and the next morning found him wedged under a terra cotta pot, dying. Im not sure if thats what hurt him or not, though I think it couldve been.

Just today, while in QT in QT (lol) with his healthiest brother Blueberry, Kiwi died, too. He was pale the last few days, but had no spot, no fin damage, no twitching, and was still hanging with Blueberry :c I removed him, put him in a cup and floated him over night, and he passed this afternoon.

I might take them back to Walmart (I got them as a rescue/kind gesture) just to warn them their tank may have NTD D;

If anyone knows about betta x NTD, pleeassee lemmie know.

(Alle is fine, btw- and was only with them very briefly, for about a day.)


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/disease/p/neondisease.htm

Hope this helps!


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Yeah, I saw that one, but it didnt really tell me if it can spread to them :cc


----------

